# ervan/ daarvan



## Masha*

Hello 

Could you please explain what the difference is between "ervan" and "daarvan"? 

Could we say, for example, "Ik heb daarvan niets gehoord"? Or only "Ik heb ervan niets gehoord" and "Ik heb er niets van gehoord"?

If "daarvan" here is possible, can we say "Ik heb daar niets van gehoord"?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Grytolle

Do you know the difference between "van de (katten)" en "van die (katten)"? This is the same. "ervan" replaces *"van het" and "daarvan" "van dat".


----------



## Joannes

Related threads:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=993580
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=988193

In your example it would be more common to split up *ervan/daarvan* and have *niets* in between.

Btw, Grytolle, ge moogt ook een sterreke voor **van dat* zetten ze, da marcheert ook nie in 't AN.


----------



## Grytolle

Shht, Joannes! Ge moogt m'n subtiel berichten nie ontmaskeren  Maar goed, we kuisen het dan maar op tot _'t Is weêr van dien_!


----------



## autap6

Hallo iedereen 

One thing you may do with *daarvan *is split it up and put "daar" at the beginning of the sentence:

*daar *heb ik niets *van *gehoord

Groetjes,
Patrick


----------



## blancefloer

Hallo iedereen,

Just in reference to the example of Masha:
- "Ik heb daar niets van gehoord" does refer with a bit more insistence on a specific matter that is discussed.
- "Ik heb er niets van gehoord" is more neutral, and will sound more fluent if you do not want to stress something.
- "Daar heb ik niets van gehoord" refers emphatically to the matter discussed (for instance, you want to say that you have heard of something else, but surely nothing of the matter you are talking about).
In any event, it is indeed better to split up "daar" or "er" with "van".

Groetjes!


----------



## Masha*

Thank you, blancefloer.  Yours is a very exhaustive explanation


----------

